# does greece close



## paulus (Jun 27, 2009)

a friend of mine has just come back from zante and says that from october you cant get a flight out there if this is true does this apply to all the other greek islands and do all resorts shut for the winter period


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

Normally Olympic airways or Aegean fly to and from the islands to Athens in the winter. From Athens you can fly pretty much anywhere. From the smaller islands i think they have ferries to the mainland during the winter months if no flights.
The resorts do close and that for me is the best time of the year. The life moves on in a different way, there is still plenty open . I love seeing everyone start preparing their business for the summer season and love seeing them all close for the winter months. 
If you want an island that is busier in the winter most probably Crete is the place to go.


----------



## slwsteve (Apr 8, 2009)

*Yes Greece closes down*



paulus said:


> a friend of mine has just come back from zante and says that from october you cant get a flight out there if this is true does this apply to all the other greek islands and do all resorts shut for the winter period


I was on Zante lasy year Oct 25th and can confirm most holiday hotels and resorts and tavernas will be closed as it will be all over the Greek Islands as I live on Crete. Some Hotels in the major towns and cities will be still open all year for the traveller so there will always be somewhere to stay.

Flights direct to Crete stop off session but you can fly to Athens and then a local flight to Heraklion so I would assume the same would be for Zante and many of the other Islands. The ferrys still run all year round on a reduced schedule and there is a ferry to Zante daily so hire a car from Athens and then drive. It is a 2 and half hour drive from Athens to to small ferry port to Zante which at this moment I cannot remember but is indicated on a map of Greece.


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

*Winter in Greece*

Hi paul

I flew to my sister in winter 2008 from Manchester to Athens, then via Athens to Rhodes!

There was still lots going off during the winter, you get a few places stay open all year round, was nice to experience xmas some where else. We had traditional xmas dinner, and the Greek relatives also cooked their greek dishes, so was lovely to combine the two.

hope you get all info you need.
Trace


----------



## paulus (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks for the reply everyone


----------

